# Equipoise vs more Test for less back acne



## CJ (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey guys, wanted to throw a question out there, hopefully someone has been through something similar. Finished up my first cycle, test only at 450mg/wk. Everything went well, except for back acne, which I knew I was prone to.

Anyway, I was thinking out my second cycle, which won't be until the end of next year, and I was wondering how to minimize the acne on the next go around. I was originally just going to run a higher test dose by itself, but in researching my problem, I came across several times that maybe a lower test dose, say 200mg, paired with equipoise at around 400mg, might give me some relief from the acne. Has anyone prone to acne run this? And if so, was it any better?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Infantry87 (Dec 24, 2014)

More test will cause more acne. I've had bad cystic acne on my chest and shoulders and trust me, you don't want that shit. Never heard of EQ reversing the sides or making them less severe. Just keep the dose where it's at and invest in rubbing alcohol and try getting an acne body wash scrub.


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 24, 2014)

Never heard of eq reversing the sides either but I don't know of it increasing ( or causing much either for the most part)

I love eq and never had any issues myself but I'm not too prone to acne ...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 24, 2014)

Did u control your estrogen on cycle?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't think he's saying the EQ will treat the acne. I believe he's trying to say that instead of adding more test for another cycle and probably making the acne worse, he's looking to add some EQ and use a lower test dose in hopes of the EQ not aggravating the acne.


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I don't think he's saying the EQ will treat the acne. I believe he's trying to say that instead of adding more test for another cycle and probably making the acne worse, he's looking to add some EQ and use a lower test dose in hopes of the EQ not aggravating the acne.


Well look who has some reading comprehension skills.


----------



## bvs (Dec 24, 2014)

there is plenty you can do for acne
control estrogen
doxycycline (its an antibiotic)
salicyclic acid wash
benzoyl peroxide wash
chlorhexadine gluconate wash
accutane (as an absolute last resort!)


----------



## bvs (Dec 24, 2014)

there is also this protocol i borrowed of austinite:

THE TREATMENT PROTOCOL:

If your acne is severe, for your first week you will need to frontload these compounds to give your body a boost in the right direction, after that we're going to move onto standard dosing and maintenance. If your acne is not severe, skip week 1 and start with the standard dosing protocol.

Week 1 (if acne is not severe, skip to week 2):

Vitamin B5: 14 grams (7 gr in the morning, and 7 gr before bed)
Zinc: 100 mg daily (50mg in the morning, and 50mg before bed)
Pycnogenol: 240 mg (120mg in the morning, and 120mg before bed)

Week 2 (start here if your acne is not severe):

Vitamin B5: 10 grams (5 gr in the morning, and 5 gr before bed)
Zinc: 50mg daily (25mg in the morning, and 25mg before bed)
Pycnogenol: 120 mg (60mg in the morning, and 60mg before bed)

Repeat week 2 until acne clears...

Note: All 3 supplements are water soluble.

Run the above protocol until your acne has cleared. Generally, you can expect to see improvements after 2 weeks, and you can expect to be pretty clear from acne in about 6 weeks. Again, everyone is different but for OTC treatment, this works well and reasonably fast. Note that you may experience some oily skin during your first 10 days. This will go away.

SIDE EFFECTS:

Hair Loss (if you're prone):
Prevention/Fix: L-Cysteine. 1 gr daily.

Stomach Discomfort:
Prevention/Fix: Cut B5 dose in half and increase by 1 gr daily so that you adjust to the mega-dose.

Oily Skin:
Prevention/Fix: This is normal and will go away in about 10 days. You're just getting cleaned up.


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I don't think he's saying the EQ will treat the acne. I believe he's trying to say that instead of adding more test for another cycle and probably making the acne worse, he's looking to add some EQ and use a lower test dose in hopes of the EQ not aggravating the acne.




Yea doc I kinda caught a smidgen of that. Swy I said idk of EQ increasing acne or really even causing any to be technical. But my wording or my point might not be the best either man... I am from the Stix ya know :32 (20): ... but good catch man, he might have needed clarification an no need to obfuscate the innocent (<<<I threw a big werd in thare with luv just for smarty pants DOC!!! Lol) Sorry man I'm in a great mood brother.
I'd recommend eq over most other compounds anyway just because of the lack of sides and great results, from my own experiences. So I'd say eq would be a great addition for what you're trying to avoid/accomplish. Jmo tho


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 24, 2014)

the vit B5 deal works.  Id do 3g, 3x ED, go 4wks, 15 days off, repeat.  

shower 2x ED, use teen acne products as well.



But id add EQ before i would up the tes.  EQ is still going to take 5wks to really "show up" as it needs to build up in the system first.


----------



## CJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah, the acne washes and multiple showers didn't help, and I even tried tanning, which only slightly helped. I'll do some research on the B5/Zinc/Pyc protocol though, thanks for the suggestion. 

And my thought process WAS that less test might cause less acne, because I had read that Eq was pretty mild in terms of sides. I did use Adex throughout my cycle, too much in fact at the beginning, but I live in a nanny state where you're not permitted to get your own blood work done. After a few Dr ordered tests, I kind of had to wing it, but I think I found the dose of Adex that was just under too much to cause joint pain, or sexual sides. Libido was good, joints felt good, no sides except the acne, which I had fairly bad as a kid, and a few breakouts here and there as an adult.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 25, 2014)

I highly doubt the b5/Zinc/Pyc protocol will work for you if you had bad acne as a kid - you need to go down the antibiotics & other pharmaceuticals route.

B5 in particular has zero evidence behind it, just a bunch of anecdotal & theoretical stuff - not worth relying on.
Multiple showers will make the situation worse since your depriving your body of its natural oil production too much, which it will compensate for later on.
Tanning is fine for hiding acne, but is really only a temporary solution. 
Of course Accutane is as close to a permanent solution as you'll find, but it shouldn't be used during a cycle or without access to bloodwork so not really an option here.
This leaves you with antibiotics and some other pharmaceuticals options.

Your right that less test will cause less acne so EQ is a better choice than higher test if dosing strength is equal. 
However, since all anabolics have androgenic activity, and androgenic activity causes acne in those genetically susceptible to it, I think you need to accept that since you had bad acne as a kid you will also have bad acne while cycling - regardless of the compounds involved.


----------



## alfjovi (Dec 28, 2014)

I tried beastdrol,  wasn't very good in my opinion,  taking a short time off then looking for another pH to build mass in this 48 year old body. Any suggestions?


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 28, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> More test will cause more acne. I've had bad cystic acne on my chest and shoulders and trust me, you don't want that shit. Never heard of EQ reversing the sides or making them less severe. Just keep the dose where it's at and invest in rubbing alcohol and try getting an acne body wash scrub.



I've never had Acne from any AAS. 

You gotta remember some of either have low endogenous DHT production, non-sensitive DHT receptors or both.

Just a reminder.

For OP's case and reiterating Infantry-I doubt you'll stop the acne.

You obviously have sensitive DHT receptors/moderate-high endogenous DHT, or both.

The above sentence= what most average males have (I didn't grow much facial hair, much less a goatee until I did AAS for 1.5 years LOL)

Also, *EQ is a waste below a gram, or 600-800mg/wk for just a regular gym rat*.


----------

